# Unlocked iPhone for sale



## icrusoe (Aug 9, 2005)

Was looking in the classifieds section, but I didn't know where to post for the sale of my 4gig totally unlocked iPhone (I will have pics up to verify so no worries  ). Working 100% with Rogers. Interested parties let me know, also, if the site admin can possibly create a place for the sale of iPhones that would be great also!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Just list it under the iPod section.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice ad.

btw was data too expensive?


----------



## icrusoe (Aug 9, 2005)

Lol, this wasn't the ad for the phone, just wanted to make sure I'd be posting the actual ad in the right place! And nope, data wasn't too expensive, Rogers has a 10$ 10mb plan, so for the odd casual surfing I'd need (ie google maps) it's perfect! Otherwise I'm on wifi 99% of the time. I'll have the ad up this evening with full pics and all info.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Just so you have an idea how much to ask for it:

What's A Hacked iPhone Worth? How About A New Car?

Not a bad bit of work for a teenager going off to college!


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

So I see that no one has asked the obvious question. How did you get it to work on Roger's?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

icrusoe said:


> Lol, this wasn't the ad for the phone, just wanted to make sure I'd be posting the actual ad in the right place! And nope, data wasn't too expensive, Rogers has a 10$ 10mb plan, so for the odd casual surfing I'd need (ie google maps) it's perfect! Otherwise I'm on wifi 99% of the time. I'll have the ad up this evening with full pics and all info.


That plan goes for $5 in Toronto and some other places (ask for the Vision Data plan if you 'have' a Vision capable phone), soon available in Ottawa too with the roll-out of HSPDA.


----------



## icrusoe (Aug 9, 2005)

@ Oakbridge - That link is dead unfortunately.

@ daBoss - I did the exact same mod that Geohack used (the kid all over CNN). Except with absolutely no soldering! 

And for the rest of you interested in the phone, here is the link to my classifieds ad here on ehMac 

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=13277


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

*I-Phone*

Care to mod another one. I am in Toronto on Fido.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

want to tell us how you unlock it so we can all enjoy this beautiful device?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

tacsniper said:


> want to tell us how you unlock it so we can all enjoy this beautiful device?


Or you could just look it up in the scores of threads/places like he did... since if he told you, he wouldn't get quite so much for his phone.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Slow and easy you must go..........*

http://www.hacktheiphone.net/iphone_information.html


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Yes Rogers*

The mod works with Rogers 3G sims, make sure the sim is newest version.


----------

